# Dry flaky skin



## RED_NOSE_4LYFE (Feb 14, 2014)

MY RED NOSE FAWN PITBULL (MOLLY) HAS VERY DRY AND FLAKY SKIN, RED BUMPS ALL OVER HER BODY. I WAS ON GOOGLE AND I READ THAT MINERAL OIL AND FISH OIL WAS TWO OF THE MOST USED HOME REMEDIES? I WANTED TO KNOW IF ANY ONE KNEW OF MORE HOME REMEDIES I CAN USE TO RELIEVE MY MOLLY OF HER EXCESSIVE ITCHING?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Benadryl. I cant remeber the exact dosage but im sure a google search will turn it up...


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Benadryl dosage is 1mg per pound, for example Xena weighs 50lbs so she gets two 25mg tabs 2x a day.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

sounds like an allergic reaction, benadryl will help for temporary relief. but i would take the dog to the vet and try to determine the cause of the reaction.


----------



## mikedrre2013 (Apr 22, 2016)

My pit had same thing, turned out she was allergic to pollen... Vet just prescribed Benadryl, which I agree was just temporary.... Any tips for pollen alergies?


----------



## Bellenickna (Jul 11, 2020)

My boy and I both have allergies so he gets half of an allergy tablet in his food during the worst peaks. I use my beau oil supplement in his food too. Also keep grass very short and any plants or trees in the yard that he would often rub against to toilet I removed. Also when pollen count is high (there’s apps) we only go outdoors at night when the count goes down. Skin irritations we use tea tree or Manuka honey topically.
His allergies give him eczema and mine set off asthma attacks, so we are quite a pair. Also vitamins c topically or in a bath also helps itchiness and inflammation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: Thanks for the first post Bellenickna and welcome. How about you post one more in the Introduction Section of the forum and tell us a little about you and your dog(s). We all like pictures too, if you can. 

Joe


----------

